# Looking for a used N3DS XL with A9LH + Luma 3DS



## InfamousLuffy (Aug 24, 2016)

Just something in a good condition, preferably black.


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Aug 24, 2016)

There will be an upcharge for the device being pre-hacked if you didn't expect that. If you sell your current 3DS with the upcharge, you could probably buy a New 3DS.


----------



## InfamousLuffy (Aug 25, 2016)

atlboyz_247 said:


> There will be an upcharge for the device being pre-hacked if you didn't expect that. If you sell your current 3DS with the upcharge, you could probably buy a New 3DS.


Really? That's awesome.


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 27, 2016)

InfamousLuffy said:


> Just something in a good condition, preferably black.



I have one in black (USA/Canada version), that's running Luma3DS 6.01.  Only asking $300 Canadian for it, plus money for shipping it out.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 27, 2016)

We only permit trading in the GBAtemp Trading Forum, which becomes available at 100 posts.  Please refrain from making trading/want to buy/want to sell threads outside of that area.


----------

